

ASk HN: Best small business banking practices? - AmericanOP

Basically, which banks do you use and why? What services or perks do you look for? How do you manage your ramen profits? I'm in the bay area, so if you know of any gems let me know.
======
oogali
Do they have TD Commerce out there? They have been absolutely wonderful for
me.

Reasons: \- 1st year free checking, $50/year afterwards,

\- they generate debit cards on the spot in the branch,

\- 7-day banking, branches open late 4 days out of the week,

\- 24-hour customer support number, always answered by a human

[ long story warning ]

Why do I really love Commerce?

When I started banking with them, I was spending a lot of time with a client
in DC. I'd drive down to DC for the week, and drive back to NY. I'd park in a
garage that was $10/day. It wasn't 24 hours, but it did the trick.

This one particular Friday, I left the client's office late (about 7:45pm).
The garage was cash-only so I had to go to the ATM. My Citibank card had some
sort of fraud block on it, so I couldn't take money out, and I had forgotten
my newly-issued Commerce PIN.

So I had a bum card from Citibank, and the ATM ate my Commerce card because I
tried so many times in desperation. I called Citibank, and after navigating
the IVR, a rep said they could not help me until Saturday morning when a
branch opened. Overnight hotel stay? I'm on ramen money at this point.

Next option was Commerce: I'd been a customer a total of probably 3 weeks at
this point, so I didn't expect much. I called Commerce, who transferred me to
the local branch which was still open (they close at 8pm). I explained the
predicament I was in (garage closes in 5 minutes, don't want to do overnight
hotel stay).

Commerce promptly blew my mind. The person on the phone said if I could make
it there in the next 5 minutes, she'd withdraw $100 from my account and have
cash waiting for me at the branch so I could be on my way.

I jumped in a cab, got to the branch, collected my $100, paid the taxi. The
rep issued me a new debit card on the spot, set my PIN (to something I could
remember this time). Caught a taxi back to the garage, and arrived there at
8:02pm.

The garage guy left a note saying I should call him on his cell if I arrive
back before 8:15pm. I called him, paid the garage, and set out on my journey
back home.

So, if it hadn't been for Commerce, I would have had a really bad weekend.
Instead, I had hands-down, the best clutch performance by a bank for someone
who was too new to fall into the "loyal customer" category.

~~~
hga
Heh. You didn't "fall into the 'loyal customer' category", you were firmly
_pushed_ into it by that Commerce branch employee, who obviously had enough
authority to Do The Right Thing. The latter alone is a very good sign.

